# More ferals showed up!



## kittykattiva (May 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what's going on lately but two feral kittens showed up at my door tonight and they both look very sickly and have severe diarrhea.
I can't get them to the vet until at least 20 hours from now, any advice to get us through the night?
I gave them pedialyte with a syringe (three full syringes to each kitten) and also gave them 1cc metronizadol, which I know is good for diarrehea in animals.
Anyone else has any advice please?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here are some ideas. I hope they help, until you get to the vet:



> If your cat is experiencing a minor case of diarrhea, use the following cat care tips:
> 
> Step 1: Remove all of the cat's food for at least 12 to 24 hours. Water is important to prevent cat dehydration during severe diarrhea. It should not be removed.
> 
> ...


http://animals.howstuffworks.com/pets/h ... arrhea.htm


----------



## kittykattiva (May 25, 2009)

Thank you!!!
They seem hungry thogh, and I'm not sure how long they've gone with diarrhea, their little buttholes are swollen and sore


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Since the diarrhea has lasted quite a while, long enough to irritate their bottoms, I would ask the vet what he recommends. Explain that they are feral. Good luck. Let us know, please.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you were able to medicate them then I doubt they are feral. Which is good news. We use Tucks on kittens and cats irratated bottoms. Id do this several times a day. Its the pads that come in a jar for humans with hemroids!! This was recogmended by a vet to us. I would also offer them pumpkin with their food. 

They will want a poop sample to test for giardia etc. to try to narrow down what parasite is causing their diareha. They might give albon first since it is milder. 

Any pictures of the cute kittens? Its very sweet of you to take them on!

Recently edited because I gave wrong information on meds.


----------

